# Exercise for EMS providers article



## surname_levi (Oct 1, 2009)

for those of you who may not read JEMS. there was an article on a simple workout routine here: http://www.jems.com/news_and_articl...l;jsessionid=6107031D16A69185FA38DE5AFD3E0D63


----------



## NJnewbie (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting that.  It looks like a good program.  I like anything that I can do at home.


----------

